# Snail Trap



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

Just put some fish food in the trap. Snails can't out this the trap. Material cost just 2 $

1- 









2- 









3- 









4- 









5- 









6-


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

A trap that snails get into, but fish can't? Brilliant. (in the manner of the guiness guys)


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

How well does that work? Like what size snails do you have...


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

Fish can't pass barriers. Only snail pass the barriers. Maybe snail size max. 1 - 1,5 cm.


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

so they travel under the acrylic triangle and lift it up as they go basically?


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

My english not well sorry. I don't explain well.
Snails can only move in the trap . Snails can't get out. Please look Picture 2, this special single sided barrier .


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

Trap work very well. I catch many snail every day


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

I suppose if I wanted to sell some snails, that would be a very good way to pick them up without me accidentally crushing their little shells under my clumsy fingers! When I switched out substrates the other day, I crushed so many snails on accident... even when I was trying to be very careful! I felt so bad... especially the ones that were still alive with their shells all crushed... ugh... I've a feeling they'll be back.


----------



## mistern2005 (Nov 20, 2006)

I am still not sure I follow...how do the snails enter the trap?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

mistern2005 said:


> I am still not sure I follow...how do the snails enter the trap?


They enter underneath the dowel rod. The triangular pieces fall back down after the snails enters and cannot leave.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Snails strong enough to lift up the triangular piece and go through??


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes, this is very similar to a humane rabbit trap or cat trap... only those have a spring loaded bit to it that the rabbit or cat has to step on and then the gate closes. PROBABLY snails are not smart enough to realize that they're going through a trap door like most cats and rabbits. ;-)


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Nice trap! Good idea!



mr.sandman said:


> Snails strong enough to lift up the triangular piece and go through??


Yes. Since the plastic ramp like pieces are shaped inwards, it's easy to push in for the snails, and probably not shrimps. Unless they snails are smart enough to left them once they are inside, they will surely get trapped.

I guess you just need to be careful about fish that like to dig or squeeze into tight places, like kuhli loaches.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmmm...... I wonder how that would work with fry in the tank??? Gives me some ideas.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Great Idea! I may use that one of these days.  *bookmarked*


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Yasmut, your english is fine.  Thanks for posting your ideas.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have to say, I like the idea. Great job. 
Too bad the old adage isn't:
"Build a better SNAIL trap and the world will beat a path to your door."


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

[email protected] Walter.....I am all for snail traps!


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

You may understand how the system works better by analysing this new picture. Yoink and C. Eddie's explanations are correct. As the rectangular pieces are inwards the snails can only pass inside but won't escape the trap.
The pieces are too light (since they are very small 1.5cmX0.5cm)and the snails easily push them.
As for the fry; they are too little and weak to raise the rectangular pieces. Besides there is no gap between the pieces. All are side by side.
With this trap, maximum 1- 1.5 cm long snails are trapped. You may design a bigger trap in order to catch bigger snails.
If you intend to make the trap bigger (if you have small fish that may enter the trap), make the pieces heavier (by using larger or heavier acrylic). 
The snails are much stronger than they seem, they easily lift the pieces.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Very cool! I may built one!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome Idea! I have some extra pieces of acrylic.... enough for quite a few of these! Will have to test them out!

(watch for them for sale in swap n shop! LOL!)

-Andrew


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Sign me up Fish Newb.


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments. 
I have to remind you that the small pieces takes quite a lot of time to cut .


----------



## harrishawk (Jul 23, 2006)

wonderful idea i think i just found a weekend project :hihi:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> Sign me up Fish Newb.


Alright, Now I have a use for the plexiglass tops that don't work! Will try to make them monday since I have the day off!:hihi: 

Also need to start making my Invert food.... been busy:icon_mad: .. And next week we get out REALLY early because of midterms, but we don't really have any so it should be interesting! So I will have some time!

Thanks a ton for the design!

-Andrew

Printed out your orriginal post yasmut, hope you don't mind!


----------



## vidiots (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice design, I am really looking forward to hearing more about the success or failures from others who are testing this design, IE what modifications work even better, and which do not work out well at all.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm outlining it all right now, tonight or tuesday I'll cut it and put it together...

Question, the top isn't sealed to the rest of it is it? only the sides of it are and bottom right?

Thanks, 
-Andrew


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I would think it would be better if you sealed the entire thing except for the trap door part. That way when you are ready to empty the trap all you have to do is remove the "triangle slits(green)" using the main bar holding them (blue). The bar would slip in and out with a downward "lip."

This may also make it easier to clean the triangles as well as add new ones or modify them if necessary.

I also wouldn't create any "vent" holes. The only opening should be where the door is, no other openings. Make it completely sealed. One reason is it would be easier to remove. It would also keep your tank water clean by not letting all the waste get everywhere when removing the trap. You also will reduce dripping when it is out of the tank, and you wont lose any snails at all. Plus once it is out of the tank you can easily empty the full trap into a container and remove any other inhabitants you don't want in the trap without injuring them. The snails will definitely pick up the scent of any food inside simply by the trap door opening. Plus having one opening, and/or scent origin, will increase the chance they will get trapped.


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

Bigger size pictures of snail trap

http://www.resimgalerisi.net/galeriler/galeriSahipleri/resimler/sergiler/784_53.jpg

http://www.resimgalerisi.net/galeriler/galeriSahipleri/resimler/sergiler/784_54.jpg


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

yasmut said:


> Bigger size pictures of snail trap
> 
> http://www.resimgalerisi.net/galeriler/galeriSahipleri/resimler/sergiler/784_53.jpg
> 
> http://www.resimgalerisi.net/galeriler/galeriSahipleri/resimler/sergiler/784_54.jpg


Thanks, It looks like you sealed it all.

@ Wood- I disagree, snails will stick and be a PITA to remove from the trap I don't think I'll be sealing the top on like the rest of the trap, Rubber bands will do well for me. On the holes. I'm not too sure it will help get the scent out though and move the water around some..... Will do them If I have extra time!

Thanks a ton yasmut for sharing this with us!

-Andrew


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If you were going to kill the snails anyways, to get them to unstick, you could:

1) Use hot water
2) Use H2O2
3) Use bleach
4) Use strong salt water

Each of those will kill the snails (much faster and probably more humane than letting them dry out in the garbage) and make them "un-stick" to the acrylic. 

I agree with the top held down by rubber bands.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Fish Newb said:


> Alright, Now I have a use for the plexiglass tops that don't work! Will try to make them monday since I have the day off!:hihi:
> 
> Also need to start making my Invert food.... been busy:icon_mad: .. And next week we get out REALLY early because of midterms, but we don't really have any so it should be interesting! So I will have some time!
> 
> ...


If they are easy to make and your selling add me next in line on the list. I would love to get rid of some of the snails in 1 tank that is over run!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

LGHT said:


> If they are easy to make and your selling add me next in line on the list. I would love to get rid of some of the snails in 1 tank that is over run!


Alright, I can't find the plexiglass cutter but once I cut it i'll have a few made so I'll put you on the list...

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

epicfish said:


> If you were going to kill the snails anyways, to get them to unstick, you could:
> 
> 1) Use hot water
> 2) Use H2O2
> ...


Well for my purposes I probably wouldn't be killing them:icon_wink  

-Andrew


----------



## Rattail (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't want to be a killjoy, but I bought one of these snail traps at my LFS as I was really battling to catch skunk loaches in my heavily planted aquarium. 









I managed to catch kuhli loaches, and java loaches in it too too. 








(I also caught the skunk loaches).

For the full story, go check out my post at Catching Loaches In A Planted Aquarium - Tropical Fish Forums


To catch snails, I would simply use a piece of cucumber overnight and lift it out, snails and all, the next day. Much less hassle.

Nice job all the same, pity I didn't see this post before I spent money on buying my snail trap!

cheers!


----------



## pegasus_67 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tunç bey tebrikler, sizi de burada görmek çok güzel. roud:


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

Cok tesekkur ederim( Thank you very much) .


----------



## kgencer (Sep 23, 2006)

good job. I should have one of these


----------



## leoslizards (Feb 2, 2007)

This is a great design. Thanks yasmut.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I found this old thread, but the pics are gone!! What was the design?


----------



## AMUA6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> I found this old thread, but the pics are gone!! What was the design?


+1.

I believe I have it deciphered after looking at the Paint Drawing lol


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

bump ...anyone


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

i can not see any pictures why?


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

we demand pictures!! ...pretty please? 

edit - found it, indeed by yasmut - thank you google translate
http://translate.google.ca/translat...tp://www.kendinyapsitesi.com/proje.asp?id=194

what a neat idea!


----------

